# Round One: Acerba Volutta. Cossotta, Elmo



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a good many big name mezzos competing in this aria.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It runs around 4 min. I could have done 3 contestants but opted for 2.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Not a favourite opera of mine, and I don't much like this aria, to be honest. Anyway, with my limited knowledge of it, I preferred Elmo here as her voice seemed more of a piece, whereas there seemed to be a bit of a gap between Cossotto's stentorian chest and her soprano-ish top voice. There is a slight suspicion Elmo is a bit flat on the last note (I believe she was more of a contralto than a mezzo) but in general I preferred her performance.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy choice here, I find Cloe Elmo superior vocally and in interpretation.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I prefer Tickle Me Elmo.


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

I don't know I love fiorenzas version more



snaptube vidmate​


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

While I know Fiorenza Cossotto, not Cossotta, better and seen and admired her Verdi mezzo roles for years, I must say 
Cloe Elmo, her great predecessor takes the cake.

This tawdry opera (*Adriana Lecouvreur*) has some memorable tunes, of which this is not one. But the role itself, La Principessa di Bouillon, needs a powerhouse singer and both Cossotto and Elmo fit the bill admirably. Both the top and bottom of the range are put to good use by both singers.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> While I know Fiorenza Cossotto, not Cossotta, better and seen and admired her Verdi mezzo roles for years, I must say Cole Elmo, her great predecessor takes the cake.
> 
> This tawdry opera (*Adriana Lecouvreur*) has some memorable tunes, of which this is not one. But the role itself, La Principessa di Bouillon, needs a powerhouse singer and both Cossotto and Elmo fit the bill admirably. Both the top and bottom of the range are put to good use by both singers.


It was overdue for me to mis spell LOL


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> While I know Fiorenza Cossotto, not Cossotta, better and seen and admired her Verdi mezzo roles for years, I must say
> Cloe Elmo, her great predecessor takes the cake.
> 
> This tawdry opera (*Adriana Lecouvreur*) has some memorable tunes, of which this is not one. But the role itself, La Principessa di Bouillon, needs a powerhouse singer and both Cossotto and Elmo fit the bill admirably. Both the top and bottom of the range are put to good use by both singers.


I am not going to do the other planned rounds of this aria as it seems that I am the only person who likes it.
I am having lots of difficulty doing coloratura mezzo arias as you guys don't want me to feature Horne or Powdles and most countertenors and that almost wipes out quite a number of arias I like. I will be doing a number of art songs to fill out my mezzo roster as it's Youtube videos are decidedly fewer than the offerings for sopranos.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am not going to do the other planned rounds of this aria as it seems that I am the only person who likes it.
> I am having lots of difficulty doing coloratura mezzo arias as you guys don't want me to feature Horne or Powdles and most countertenors and that almost wipes out quite a number of arias I like. I will be doing a number of art songs to fill out my mezzo roster as it's Youtube videos are decidedly fewer than the offerings for sopranos.


If I may venture an opinion, I think you should do what you planned to do. Those who dont like it, or them, may choose not to play. Meanwhile we may learn something about Horne or Podles or the aria (or not) or whomever. Anyway, play or not, posters get to choose what they do and you get to present who you like and maybe win a convert.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I really can't remember whether I've ever listened to _Adriana Lecouvreur_ from start to finish. The fact that I don't recognize this aria suggests that I haven't. Cloe Elmo makes it sound like important music. Cossotto doesn't.

_Adriana_ may not be a great opera, but death by violet-sniffing is a pretty neat way to go. Just a thought.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I really can't remember whether I've ever listened to _Adriana Lecouvreur_ from start to finish. The fact that I don't recognize this aria suggests that I haven't. Cloe Elmo makes it sound like important music. Cossotto doesn't.
> 
> _Adriana_ may not be a great opera, but death by violet-sniffing is a pretty neat way to go. Just a thought.


I don't know it either but * "Io son l'umile ancella"** is one of the most beautiful arias I know of and everyone sings it. Sorry for the bold. I can't spell it but when I paste it everything is in bold after that and I can't change it*


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I don't know it either but * "Io son l'umile ancella"** is one of the most beautiful arias I know of and everyone sings it. Sorry for the bold. I can't spell it but when I paste it everything is in bold after that and I can't change it*


What a strange thing to have happen. Try biting the other side of the mushroom.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I don't know it either but * "Io son l'umile ancella"** is one of the most beautiful arias I know of and everyone sings it. Sorry for the bold. I can't spell it but when I paste it everything is in bold after that and I can't change it*


It’s like a lot of these verismo operas. I would hear isolated arias on recital discs that would make me want to investigate the whole opera, but when I did I’d find that that isolated aria was all that I liked. La Wally is a good case in point. Lord knows what Toscanini saw in it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> What a strange thing to have happen. Try biting the other side of the mushroom.





Woodduck said:


> What a strange thing to have happen. Try biting the other side of the mushroom.


How can any member hate you when you say such things all the time


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am not going to do the other planned rounds of this aria as it seems that I am the only person who likes it.
> I am having lots of difficulty doing coloratura mezzo arias as you guys don't want me to feature Horne or Powdles and most countertenors and that almost wipes out quite a number of arias I like. I will be doing a number of art songs to fill out my mezzo roster as it's Youtube videos are decidedly fewer than the offerings for sopranos.


No, no, no! Omitting mezzos and countertenors would be a great cultural mistake. I like that repertoire. 
As for Adriana, it seems to me a movie soundtrack, where music disturbs singing. (Verismo in general is not my favorite music). But I listen to such operas sometimes because of singers and go to the theater when one of my favorites sings in it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> No, no, no! Omitting mezzos and countertenors would be a great cultural mistake. I like that repertoire.
> As for Adriana, it seems to me a movie soundtrack, where music disturbs singing. (Verismo in general is not my favorite music). But I listen to such operas sometimes because of singers and go to the theater when one of my favorites sings in it.


I am including as many as I can. Sopranos have a much much wider repertoire of material to choose from. Mas encouraged me not to be so exclusive . I love many mezzos and countertenors myself.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> How can any member hate you when you say such things all the time


I'm guessing that only the humorless (I'll mention no names) actually hate me. Others just grumble and put up with me, as we all do with things whose erstwhile use no one can remember but which refuse to go away, such as daylight saving time, the copper penny, and the state of Alabama.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah yes, the opera we just hate to love. I happen to have seen Cossotto as Butterfly in Verona years ago and will never forget her portrayal of devastation of the character so strong that she was bumping into walls (shoji screens, I guess).
Neither voice captures my heart but of the two, it is Cossotto for me. (memories)

Please, please John. Continue with your plan. I happen to adore Adriana and this aria as well. I hope there is a Rashvelishvili on that list.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> I happen to have seen Cossotto as Butterfly in Verona years ago and will never forget her portrayal of devastation of the character so strong that she was bumping into walls (shoji screens, I guess).



I had no idea Cossotto sang soprano roles, well apart from Lady Macbeth, which is a role that has often been sung by mezzos. I'd have thought Butterfly would have been a bit of a stretch for her.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I had no idea Cossotto sang soprano roles, well apart from Lady Macbeth, which is a role that has often been sung by mezzos. I'd have thought Butterfly would have been a bit of a stretch for her.


Oh my dear! How right you are. How embarrassed am I. You can tell I am about to enter the "90" generation.
It was Fiorenza Cedolins (not Cossotto).
I KNEW her voice sounded less appealing to me on this aria. Now I realize why.
(You'll find out soon enough what it's like to mix up all the singer' names.)LOL
At least I got the Fiorenza right.
Mea culpa.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Oh my dear! How right you are. How embarrassed am I. You can tell I am about to enter the "90" generation.
> It was Fiorenza Cedolins (not Cossotto).
> I KNEW her voice sounded less appealing to me on this aria. Now I realize why.
> (You'll find out soon enough what it's like to mix up all the singer' names.)LOL
> ...


Cossotto sang a Santuzza in San Francisco late in her career. Embarrassingly, she barely hit the high notes - they were all a shade flat. Her late Azucenas “_sei vendicata o MAAAAdre!” _were also heartbreaking, souring what was generally great vocal performances.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Oh my dear! How right you are. How embarrassed am I. You can tell I am about to enter the "90" generation.
> It was Fiorenza Cedolins (not Cossotto).
> I KNEW her voice sounded less appealing to me on this aria. Now I realize why.
> (You'll find out soon enough what it's like to mix up all the singer' names.)LOL
> ...


...wow, would have clear memories of the war 

edit: that emoticon is super annoying and looks almost sarcastic lol.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> that emoticon is super annoying and looks almost sarcastic lol.


We had much better emoticons before the Great Transformation. The current ones are infantile as well as microscopic.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

haziz said:


> I prefer Tickle Me Elmo.


----------

